# Hr truck driver



## bikram_2016 (Jun 25, 2016)

hi,
i am on 489 visa. looking for hr truck driver job. does anyone have networking to find job as truck driver.


----------



## saqrsos (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Bikram,

Which state and area are you located in?


----------



## bikram_2016 (Jun 25, 2016)

saqrsos said:


> Hi Bikram,
> 
> Which state and area are you located in?


Thank you for your reply.. I am at South Australia and campbelltown Suburb, 5074..


----------



## saqrsos (Feb 27, 2016)

You're welcome. Sorry the job I knew of is in Victoria, but I wish you the best of luck in finding one soon.


----------

